
A Very Brief History of Computing, 1948-2015 [video] - edsykes
http://www.gresham.ac.uk/lectures-and-events/a-very-brief-history-of-computing-1948-2015
======
walshemj
If your in London Gresham College do a wide range of interesting lectures I
can recommend having a look at their program.

They go back over 400 years

------
tslug
Summary: Capitalism corrupted software engineering, because you get rewarded
for getting to market quickly and selling maintenance contracts, not for
making quality software, free of defects and security vulnerabilities.

------
timetoswitch
I wish they would just host the video on YouTube so it would stream quickly.
I'm getting pause after pause here.

